
Language-integrated provenance in Haskell - mpweiher
http://programming-journal.org/2018/2/11/
======
1ris
What does "provenance" mean? Is is about adding quotations to code? into
databases?

~~~
nerdponx
It says it right there in the abstract. "Provenance" means "where it came
from". This is about tracking where any given piece of data comes from.

~~~
1ris
I knew that. And it didn't explain anything. That's why I asked. As I said,
the abstract sounds to me like an attempt to replace Integers with a tuple of
a Interger and a DOI.

------
CMCDragonkai
This work was based on
[https://hackage.haskell.org/package/DSH](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/DSH)

Seems really cool to be able to integrate a database coprocessor with little
impedance mismatch.

